# 11 foot tall custom??!



## carlalotta (Jun 6, 2012)

I have seen some pretty wild customs before, but this is just crazy! 11 foot tall and riding in traffic?! Wow!!!

http://ap.cjonline.com/pstories/20120606/1000840779.shtml


----------



## JOEL (Jun 6, 2012)

I was eating dinner at a restaurant in Asheville NC a few weeks ago, and a bearded guy in a nun's outfit rode by on a bike almost that tall.


----------



## vincev (Jun 6, 2012)

At first I thought it was an old picture by looking at the cars but then remembered it was cuba.The country that Fidal took over and brought into the modern world.


----------



## amitumi (Jul 25, 2012)

Wow , this is just awesome. I have never seen anything like this. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Waterland (Sep 7, 2012)

I hate tall bikes and the people that ride them.  A few years ago you would see them everywhere in Minneapolis; I haven't seen as many lately, but I still see one or two occasionally.  They just seem like the most impractical thing ever.  How do you get on and off?  You can't maneuver in traffic effectively because you can't put your feet down when you stop.  What happens if you wreck?  With a regular bicycle you have only a couple of feet to fall, with a tall bike you have 5 or more feet to fall, that's going to fracture something or several somethings.  Tall bikes suck.


----------



## jackomeano (Sep 18, 2012)

*What*

THAT IS CRAZY. 11 feet off the ground. I guess there is no stop in!
Good luck and if you are looking for something from the states I will help.


----------



## jackomeano (Sep 18, 2012)

Im sorry I thought it was a cuban with the bicycle not someone in America checkin one out.


----------

